# Paph sukhakulii



## albert (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi there,
just another photo of one of my family.
Albert


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2008)

Wooo - you got spots!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice suk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like a good 'un.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, lots of spots.


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2008)

Always one of my favorites.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2008)

I like it. Jean


----------

